# Are Pigeons One Person Birds?



## Twitchlet (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello all! 

My husband and I have been waiting and scheming to get a companion bird for a long time and a pigeon seems like the perfect option for us. But, while I have some experience with parrots, I've never even met someone with a pigeon. Total beginner here!

What I'd like to know is if pigeons become super attached to just one person (like many parrots) or if a pet pigeon will be playful and affectionate with both of us? 

Also- we only want a single pigeon, so is it better to get a male or female? Are they about the same personality wise?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A lone pigeon will often tend to see its owner as a mate and become very attached, so yes, it could become more attached to one person. Females tend to be quieter and more open to some cuddling than most males, but you can have a good relationship with a male too. All depends on the individual bird. Some are friendlier than others. Most don't like being petted, they prefer more to be able come to you. They are characters with a mind of their own, but I think they really do better in pairs at least, as they are flock birds, and do normally want a mate. Seems unfair to take that away from a healthy pigeon and keep him alone, unless you can find to adopt an unreleasable bird who can't live in the wild, maybe a handicapped bird. There are always people on here looking to place a bird who maybe broke it's wing or might have a splayed leg or something. Then you are helping one.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

They are not like hookbills much, but can be more standoffish. Cuddles are not what they like. Comparison is I think allot of pet hookbills are hand raised where pigeons usually are not, so they are more like poultry IMO. They are not as playful, but can be fun to watch . They stick more to what they do, which is find a mate, make a nest, and sit on eggs, and love to eat, they pretty much stick to trying to do those things...and as jay3 has said they do well in flocks, which they thrive in. A lone pigeon though tamed can make a nice house pet if you don't mind the mess they make.


----------



## Twitchlet (Feb 27, 2013)

Hm. Maybe we'll get two then! And we are more interested in hand-fed, tamed birds, but we are of course going to look at adoption options first. We've been looking into FlightSuits/pigeon diapers and they seem to be a good option for keeping the mess under control and allowing the pigeons to roam about. Any experience with them? 

Would two females be happy together? And does it matter if they're the same breed? Would say...a Budapest Shortface tumbler and a Classic Old Frill get along?


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

if you're getting 2 pigeons then i would suggest you to get a male and a female.Even though,the 2 females will give each other company they still do want a mate (they even get depressed or lonely sometimes).If you don't want them to have children then you can use fake eggs.... hope this helps.
-Rubeena


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Two females will usually get along. Sometimes 2 females will also mate up as a pair. Two males will normally fight. They do not have to be the same breed. Some breeds are known to be more calm and more easily trained, but then again, it does depend on the individual birds personality.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree with Jay3.


----------



## Twitchlet (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! 

One more question (just one more- haha!): We absolutely do not want to have baby pigeons at this time and I know that laying eggs frequently is taxing to the birds. This is the reason we originally wanted a male. Do the fake eggs keep the females from laying? Or do they just make the birds feel better?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You don't use fake eggs to make them not lay. When they have eggs, and you take them away, a hen will lay right away. That isn't good for her, so you take the real eggs away, and replace with the fake. They will think that they are the real ones, and will sit on them for the 18 days or so, and try to hatch them. Eventually, they will give up on them and lay more. But by using the fake eggs, you have stopped her from laying again for that while.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Twitchlet said:


> Thanks for the suggestions everyone!
> 
> One more question (just one more- haha!): We absolutely do not want to have baby pigeons at this time and I know that laying eggs frequently is taxing to the birds. This is the reason we originally wanted a male. Do the fake eggs keep the females from laying? Or do they just make the birds feel better?


You would want to use them if you have male and female for hatch control. You can use them for two hens as well or let them sit their real ones because they are not fertile, but somtimes they do crack and make a mess, so it is just easier to use two fake ones. Mature hens will spend a good amount of time sitting on eggs, and not doing much more than that for the 18 or so days, then give up...and start it all over again. A male would coo and bow at you and probably pick someone in the family as his mate if he is a lone bird, they sometimes sit on objects thinking they are eggs, but they probably would not spend as much time doing it. A pair is nice to have, or two hens, or a trio(2 hens one Male) can work also. Most breeds as long as they are close to the same size get along fine, and will pair up. Two males have been known to get along, but also have been known to fight, It depends on the individual bird/s. two docile breeds are American fantails and Pygmy pouters, and the large breeds can be. I'm not sure about the ones you mentioned but have seen those breeds as house pets.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Don't forget the Dove option...*

If you want a slightly smaller bird, with the same friendly personality, don't forget Ringneck Doves. Mine are super friendly - fly over when I call them. Whenever I sit in the room with them, sooner or later they all come over and sit on my shoulders and arms.

And remember, smaller bird - smaller poops!




























And if you want to go REALLY small, there are Diamond Doves!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Lefty07 said:


> If you want a slightly smaller bird, with the same friendly personality, don't forget Ringneck Doves. Mine are super friendly - fly over when I call them. Whenever I sit in the room with them, sooner or later they all come over and sit on my shoulders and arms.
> 
> And remember, smaller bird - smaller poops!
> 
> ...


I have doves & I enjoy them alot.Those are very nice looking doves!


----------



## Twitchlet (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh! Your birds are beautiful! 

We will certainly look into doves- we're not married to any breed, but small is unquestionably the way we would want to go. 

Are there any well known breeders that specialize in pet birds? That we could perhaps work with to get two males that like each other and would like us? Most of my research has turned up big breeding operations that seem focused on supplying lofts.


----------



## Lisaguerin23 (7 mo ago)

Twitchlet said:


> Hm. Maybe we'll get two then! And we are more interested in hand-fed, tamed birds, but we are of course going to look at adoption options first. We've been looking into FlightSuits/pigeon diapers and they seem to be a good option for keeping the mess under control and allowing the pigeons to roam about. Any experience with them?
> 
> Would two females be happy together? And does it matter if they're the same breed? Would say...a Budapest Shortface tumbler and a Classic Old Frill get along?


 I have a lone piegon i raised by hand from 3 days old, he’s got quite the personality and he’s extremely affectionate with me. Not so much my kids, he’s actually afraid of everyone but me but that’s because I raised him and he thinks I’m his momma. He was rescued by me he was taken from a nest by a cat at my work. JoJo, is very loving loves belly rubs neck massages but who doesn’t? He’s extremely smart as well I hope you find the perfect birb ❤❤


----------

